# Dry flaky skin



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

This almost sounds like ichthyosis. It's a inherited skin disease. Is your pup itching or just flakes.


----------



## kwatson (Mar 25, 2016)

He seems to itch some.. But now that it's more flaky I feel like he hasn't itched as much


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

You could ask the vet about adding some fish oil and coconut oil. Coconut oil you would be one teaspoon per ten pounds. You would probably only add one teaspoon and don't start with that one teaspoon. Work up t that amount slowly. Your vet could advise you on how much fish oil. Don't want to start with to much with that either. To much to soon can cause diahreaha. They also might be able to give you a shampoo but not sure because of your puppies age. What food is your pup on? It might be a good idea to work in slowly a new food. If it is t really itchy it sounds like ichthyosis. Most good breeders test adult dogs for this before breeding them.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

My first thought was ichthyosis, as well, especially if he is not itchy. Were his parents tested for it? It's a simple DNA test.

My next thought was mites

Cheyletiellosis in Dogs (Walking Dandruff Mite)

A friend of mine had a litter that developed a lot of flaking (not much itching). Our first thought was ichthyosis but both parents tasted clear. Turned out it was mites.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I think our adult golden ended up with this at about 8 or 9. He had no issues and suddenly was flaking like a snow globe. This was right before he was diagnosed with cancer. So we are wondering if the cancer might of caused him to show symptoms. He was not itchy at all. Vet had us add fish oil and gave us shampoo. Nothing really worked. We lost him about a year later to cancer.


----------



## StEt0417 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi we have a 12 week old puppy with flaky skin. His skin has gotten a lot better since we picked him up from the breeder. The breeder said his skin was dry because running the heater so much. We rub coconut oil on him, we also brushed him while giving him a bath. We limit the number of baths we give him. We use Tropiclean Hypo Allergic gentle coconut puppy shampoo and it seems to work well with him compared to others we have tried. We switched him to a food with salmon and it has seemed to help. These things have seem to help improve his skin. Our vet also said to give him fish oil. We have another appointment with the vet to see what he thinks. 

I have read about ichtyosis but our vet also said puppies can get dry skin from a number of reasons.


----------



## rrkrause58 (Feb 9, 2019)

I know I am really out dated here, but I just saw your post. Our 6 year golden "zeke" was diagnosed with bone cancer back in Sep 18, and passed away in Nov 18. He too had really bad flnaky skin and no itching... this is/was totally due to the SOB cancer soaking up all the nutrients in his food.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2019)

kwatson said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Banks is now 12 weeks old, growing up so fast! I've noticed he has always had a little bit of dry skin since picking him up from the breeder. However, after taking him to the lake on Saturday it has gotten way worse! His skin is every where... Any suggestions on how to fix this?


Coconut Oil, which is a "Superfood" for Goldens. Start slow with a 1/4 tsp and work up to 1 tsp per 10 pounds, or 1 tbl per 10 pounds. Is beneficial for a multitude of things from flaky skin, digestion, cough, stomach issues, increased energy.


----------

